# have old doctor's buggy



## hoover (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi,

New to all this. What I have is a Schaller Goebel doctors buggy made in Mendota, Illinois.

I am asking if anyone is familiar with this buggy and can give me some info about it, such as approximate year made, etc.

Thanks - ride safely


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I don't have any personal knowledge of the maker myself, but you might want to start by contacting a carriage museum. They often have a lot of records regarding carriage makers, and a lot of people who drive are also very interested in history. A lot of antique carriages and buggies get sold at Martin's Spring Auction here in PA. 

Carriage Museum of America

Edit to add: You may also want to get in touch with the Mendota Museum and Historical Society, as they may have more local records of the business itself like catalogs or advertisements, or news clippings. I was able to find "Schaller Goebel" listed in tradesmen's listings that have been scanned in, but it doesn't say much more than that.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

oh lucky you 

would you mind posting a couple of pics for us please?


----------

